# *** MAXIMUM PUMP??? - NOW AVAILABLE! ***



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2005)

*We will be taking orders starting this Friday (Feb. 18) and Maximum Pump??? will be shipping on Monday Feb. 21.

As of now it will only be available directly from our website, but our retailers should be carrying it very soon.

Also, we are now offering FREE US Priority Mail shipping on ALL orders from our site!*

*Click here for more info and to order Maximum Pump???!* 



​


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2005)

*Pricing from our site is as follows:*

1 x Maximum Pump??? Price: $45.99    

2 x Maximum Pump??? Price: $81.98 (save $10)   

3 x Maximum Pump??? Price: $137.97 (Buy 3 & Get 1 Free!)    

Obviously it will be sold by our retailers at a lower price once we get it distributed to them, which could be one to two weeks.

So, please support IronMagazine/IronMagLabs and order it from our site until then and get *FREE shipping*!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

Awesome, I'll definately get some  How long does a bottle last? I didn't see where it says how many it has.


----------



## topolo (Feb 15, 2005)

ROb,
I ask again......will this work for us non responders?


----------



## silencer (Feb 15, 2005)

You mention that distributing it to your suppliers will take 1 - 2 weeks. Does that include the UK ? as I ordered the Anabolic Matrix from DiscountSupplements, will they also be taking in Maximum Pump, as I would be quite interested in the product , as I am sure all Europeans who are on the board would be .


----------



## topolo (Feb 15, 2005)

Is this


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Too bad it has glutamine in it.  How did that affect the price?  Does this mean people should take this on an empty stomach?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> ROb,
> I ask again......will this work for us non responders?



Yes it should, I do not respond to regular creatine monohydrate either, but I do respond to TriCreatine Malate, plus there are 6 other ingredients in this formula.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Too bad it has glutamine in it.  How did that affect the price?  Does this mean people should take this on an empty stomach?



Yes, on an empty stomach, or with juice or other beverage, 30 minutes prior to your work-out.

Honestly, the Glutamine had a minimal effect on the price. It is in there to help prevent muscle catabolism during training, it is a worthwhile amino acid.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> You mention that distributing it to your suppliers will take 1 - 2 weeks. Does that include the UK ? as I ordered the Anabolic Matrix from DiscountSupplements, will they also be taking in Maximum Pump, as I would be quite interested in the product , as I am sure all Europeans who are on the board would be .



sorry, no answer for that at this time.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome, I'll definately get some  How long does a bottle last? I didn't see where it says how many it has.



120 tabs, if you take 6 per day, it lasts 20 days. 

I know, everyone will say I should increase the amount on both products to last 30 days, but I cannot justify the cost right now. I hope later on when I am producing 5-10 times the amount each batch I can increase the servings to 30 without raising the price.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2005)

Maximum Pump Supplement Facts 

Maximum Pump COA


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

I may try it in the future, just because I love you.  First I have a kilo of CEE to eat lol

Oh, and note that I'm not happy with my money going towards glutamine!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 15, 2005)

Even if you keep the price per serving ratio the same, you should sell 30 day supplies, It just looks better. It gives a feel of completeness, at least it does for me... lol


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Even if you keep the price per serving ratio the same, you should sell 30 day supplies, It just looks better. It gives a feel of completeness, at least it does for me... lol



Yeah, but there are many products that do this, one example is ErgoPharm 6-OXO, you get 90caps, it's a 3 cap serving, lasts 20 days.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2005)

ALSO!

I am going to do a combo price special for anyone thats wants to purchase both Anabolic-Matrix Rx and Maximum Pump directly from IronMagLabs, I will try and get that up in the next day.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Yeah, but there are many products that do this, one example is ErgoPharm 6-OXO, you get 90caps, it's a 3 cap serving, lasts 20 days.



oops, I meant *60* caps.
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=378


----------



## redspy (Feb 15, 2005)

If you ever do this in bulk powder I'll be a customer for life.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> If you ever do this in bulk powder I'll be a customer for life.



the main problem with manufacturing in powder is getting it to mix well and taste good, not only a difficult task for a small company like mine, but it can be expensive to get a quality sweetner & flavoring.

I am not ruling it out in the future, but it would not be anytime soon, *unless* I did it without any flavoring, that is possible I just did not think it would sell well.

also, I did the tabs for convienence, I personally do not like mixing up drinks, especially if you're "on the go", like for people that go from work to the gym or that sort of thing. it's much easier to pop 6 tabs and go rather then have to hassle with a shake.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

CEE is god aweful, so this couldnt be much worse.  I just keep a shaker full of grape juice and a small ziploc baggy with the creatine in it.  I dont find it that big of a hassle


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> CEE is god aweful, so this couldnt be much worse.  I just keep a shaker full of grape juice and a small ziploc baggy with the creatine in it.  I dont find it that big of a hassle



not to get off the topic, but I am considering a CEE product, need to get a price quote first...


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 15, 2005)

ROB!  Quit talking out your nose on your product summaries


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 15, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Yeah, but there are many products that do this, one example is ErgoPharm 6-OXO, you get 90caps, it's a 3 cap serving, lasts 20 days.


 It's just my opinion -  It doesn't matter what other companies do.... 20 days is an annoying amount. I'd rather pay more and get a month's worth.


----------



## redspy (Feb 15, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> the main problem with manufacturing in powder is getting it to mix well and taste good, not only a difficult task for a small company like mine, but it can be expensive to get a quality sweetner & flavoring.
> 
> I am not ruling it out in the future, but it would not be anytime soon, *unless* I did it without any flavoring, that is possible I just did not think it would sell well.
> 
> also, I did the tabs for convienence, I personally do not like mixing up drinks, especially if you're "on the go", like for people that go from work to the gym or that sort of thing. it's much easier to pop 6 tabs and go rather then have to hassle with a shake.


I agree with your rationale for using caps, I just like bulk powder for the cost savings.  It's a great formulation though.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> It's just my opinion -  It doesn't matter what other companies do.... 20 days is an annoying amount. I'd rather pay more and get a month's worth.



I agree, but if you knew the business end of producing a product it would make more sense and you would understand.


----------



## topolo (Feb 16, 2005)

meaning you have no business sense, shady


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> meaning you have no business sense, shady



well, not necessarily, I just mean that the "average joe" does not have the knowledge of producing products, marketing and selling them. There is a lot more that goes into than most people realize.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2005)

*There will be two promos, one will be a Maximum Pump / Anabolic-Matrix Rx Bundle special, the other is going to be a 3 bottle Maximum Pump special (it  will be a great price!).

I will post these specials with links on Friday!*


----------



## simbh (Feb 16, 2005)

I'd try it if I had a bit more money but atm funds are tight , all the food I'm eating and ph/ps as well as school fees / books ... Good luck though , I'm sure its worthwhile , I would definetely try in the future if the price gets a bit closer to my budget.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I'd try it if I had a bit more money but atm funds are tight , all the food I'm eating and ph/ps as well as school fees / books ... Good luck though , I'm sure its worthwhile , I would definetely try in the future if the price gets a bit closer to my budget.



once the retailers have it the price will be competitive with other products like it, also as I said above I am going to run a really great 3 bottle promo next week...I will post links on Friday for this!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2005)

I think it would be great if for IM members you sold 3 bottles for the price of one


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2005)

there is going to be a great promo going on until I get this product out to my retailers, wait until Friday - I will post it here!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 16, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> If you ever do this in bulk powder I'll be a customer for life.


_Smash it?

Btw Prince who came up with the name?  _


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Btw Prince who came up with the name?  _



I did.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 16, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I did.


_Alright DiMaggio. _


----------



## simbh (Feb 16, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> once the retailers have it the price will be competitive with other products like it, also as I said above I am going to run a really great 3 bottle promo next week...I will post links on Friday for this!


Kk , I'll keep my eyes open for that ... I still have half a bottle of CEX to finish , but hey , to help someone like you would be a pleasure rob , as long as the wallet can afford it


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Kk , I'll keep my eyes open for that ... I still have half a bottle of CEX to finish , but hey , to help someone like you would be a pleasure rob , as long as the wallet can afford it



wait for my promos I will post this Friday, I plan to run them until I get this product to my retailers, but the prices will be great!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2005)

*available to order today! 

3 bottle special at only $99.00 (includes shipping)*


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow.. Thats a good price.

Hey.. do you want to make me a product tester? lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2005)

33 per compared to 46.  I like it.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2005)

retailers will be selling for $32.95 that is why I am doing the promo at that price, plus the added bonus of free shipping, so it is the cheapest you will be able to get it.

please order, I have over 650lbs of it sitting in front of me!


----------

